# Can someone explain AMKA?



## Cosmasad1 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello,

I am a dual citizen of the United States and Cyprus and planning to move to Greece next year. I am a resident of the United States (not Cyprus) and have health care here but wondering what my options will be when I move to Greece. I have heard of something called "AMKA" that I believe is the national health care system. Is that something I can just sign up for because I am a citizen of Cyprus?

Thank you.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 24, 2018)

We live in Kefalonia. Been here 3 years. My son has set up a business here, pays into the Greek system (€130 or so monthly) and that covers him, wife and son to get the health provision any Greek citizen would get. I’ve just turned retirement age and can apply for an AMKA which, once gained, I can register my British S1 form which means any health costs Greece can recover from the British health system. Before this, I had to pay for any health services. €20 for doc appointment, pay for prescriptions and any other tests that I needed.

For example, my wife recently had to have an ultrasound plus mammogram which was €90.

I’ve got to say, access is fantastic and quick. I’ve just unexpectedly been diagnosed diabetic and I’ve been sorted - going forward - within days.

Greece is very much a prevention rather than cure culture. Regular - every 2 years or so - blood/urine tests are normal.

Hope this helps


----------

